# Trampo



## cmanso

Trampo. Creo que es portugués de brasil, no lo he encontrado en el diccionario, alguien lo sabe?

Gracias


----------



## EDSM

_Trampo_ é uma gíria para _trabalho, _pode ser usado tanto no sentido de emprego como também para algo trabalhoso (difícil).

Exemplos:
Depois do trampo vou passar na casa de uma amiga minha.
Vai dar muito trampo ter que refazer o trabalho de Matemática tudo de novo.

Normalmente é usado apenas com esses dois sentidos, para outros significados de trabalho, como o de escola por exemplo, nunca vi sendo usado.


----------



## Vanda

Temos uma discussão sobre trampo aqui neste fórum, também.


----------



## Mangato

Si es para españa trampo lo puedes traducir por "curro"

*curro**3**.*
(De _currar_).

*1. *m. coloq. *trabajo* (‖ acción y efecto de trabajar).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Si es para españa trampo lo puedes traducir por "curro"
> 
> *curro**3**.*
> (De _currar_).
> 
> *1. *m. coloq. *trabajo* (‖ acción y efecto de trabajar).


 
Y si fuera en Argentina, sería *laburo*...


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Bom dia!!! Meu amigo bahiano diz: " O trampo vai bem, cada dia uma batalha"... O "trampo" è mais o menos como "trabalho" mas muito muito informal e coloquial, como "laburo" na Argentina ? Muito obrigada!!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Reina Aspidistra said:


> Bom dia!!! Meu amigo bahiano diz: " O trampo vai bem, cada dia uma batalha"... O "trampo" è mais o menos como "trabalho" mas muito muito informal e coloquial, como "laburo" na Argentina ? Muito obrigada!!!!


Precisamente.


----------



## tcarlos

Hola, estoy haciendo una traducción y no encuentro el equivalente en Español a la expresión "arrumar un trampo". ¿Alguien podría ayudarme?


----------



## cisarro

Creo que _trampo_ es una forma de referirse a empleos "menores", donde por lo general alistan "mano de obra" barata. Y arrumar acá lo puedes traducir como _conseguir_.


----------



## ccatalanjournal

Estimado,

"Arrumar um trampo" es un modismo que utilizan en Brasil y que equivale a "conseguir un trabajo" pero dicho de forma bieeeeen informal. Equivaldría a decir en Chile(también de manera informal): "conseguir una pega".

Saludos!


----------



## Istriano

Olá!
Poderiam me dizer como se diz _trampo _em espanhol?
Encontrei *curro *(na Espanha) e *laburo *(na Argentina).
Talvez haja mais palavras. Me ajudem.
Grato


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Pega". Veja acima.


----------



## zema

Los mexicanos suelen decir mucho "_chamba"_.


----------



## ♪ashtrayheart♪

En Colombia decimos "camello" y su verbo relacionado "camellar".


----------

